# Titanium springs - Obtainium any good?



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

Just checking to see what kind of experience people have with Ti springs, specifically for a Vivid but general impressions are welcome as well. Obtainium look like they have their stuff together - any experiences with their product? Good/bad? Any others to consider? Are people generally happy running Ti springs? Anything else I need to know? 

thanks!


----------



## string (Jan 13, 2004)

Diverse also has TI springs for the Vivid.

http://www.diverse-mfg.com/mtb/15idtisprings.html

Ordered one a few weeks ago. Shipped same day and a little cheaper than Obtanium.

Only complaint is the spring seems a little firmer that the stock Rock Shox steel spring (both 400lb springs). Maybe just TI, or maybe slightly different manufacturing tolerances. Regardless, I could still tune with less preload.


----------



## rzarikian (Oct 6, 2007)

I've been told that titanium springs are a bit more progressive. you might want to try lowering your bottom out resistance (if you have that adjust available)


----------



## moi_2212 (Apr 12, 2009)

Hi, I would like to know if someone makes Ti spring for front forks????


----------



## KillerSloth (Apr 21, 2008)

go-ride.com sells ti springs for forks I believe (maybe only Fox 40 though)


----------



## KillingtonVT (Apr 1, 2004)

moi_2212 said:


> Hi, I would like to know if someone makes Ti spring for front forks????


I have a Firm, (heavy) Ti spring from an 08 888 WC for sale... cheap!!!


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

The Obtainium ti springs are the best Ive found... no rubbing, light, and will fit any shock with the right spacers. The new bearing collars are awesome. They take all the bind out and make the suspension feel soooo smooth. I can't believe the difference.


----------



## k1creeker (Jul 30, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> Just checking to see what kind of experience people have with Ti springs, specifically for a Vivid but general impressions are welcome as well. Obtainium look like they have their stuff together - any experiences with their product? Good/bad? Any others to consider? Are people generally happy running Ti springs? Anything else I need to know?
> 
> thanks!


They are fine for the Vivid since you won't need the spacers. There are some issues with running the Obtainium with spacers on certain shocks (like 8.75 x 2.75 Roco). The assembly is too long to easily fit or remove the spring from the shock collar, so you either need to sand down the spacers to half thier original height before installing, or resort to chiseling off one spacer (destroying it in the process) to get the spring back off.


----------



## DHRracer (Feb 14, 2004)

k1creeker said:


> They are fine for the Vivid since you won't need the spacers. There are some issues with running the Obtainium with spacers on certain shocks (like 8.75 x 2.75 Roco). The assembly is too long to easily fit or remove the spring from the shock collar, so you either need to sand down the spacers to half thier original height before installing, or resort to chiseling off one spacer (destroying it in the process) to get the spring back off.


if you are having issues with an Obtainium spring let Jim know otherwise he cannot address it.He may have another option.


----------



## moi_2212 (Apr 12, 2009)

KillingtonVT said:


> I have a Firm, (heavy) Ti spring from an 08 888 WC for sale... cheap!!!


Sorry if I not being more specic, but I loking for 36 Van.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Im surprised no one commented on the bearing spacers. Im lovin them.


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

kntr said:


> Im surprised no one commented on the bearing spacers. Im lovin them.


I ordered some parts thru mcmaster carr, gonna try to make my own, the parts wee only like $12 for one bearing and 2 washers.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

kntr said:


> The Obtainium ti springs are the best Ive found... no rubbing, light, and will fit any shock with the right spacers. The new bearing collars are awesome. They take all the bind out and make the suspension feel soooo smooth. I can't believe the difference.


Thanks. Are these bearing collars included with the spring by default, or only if you need spacers?


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Guys 

anyone have issues with delivery of their Obtanium Springs?

My local distributor on Australia ordered some about 7 weeks ago, only 3 springs arrived out of the 10 ordered and they were the incorrect springs for our shocks!! apparently they were resending out the right springs but that was almost 4 weeks ago and still havent got the damn thing!!

My friend emailed Obtanium directly as he was getting p*ssed with the local distributor (who has always been great with fast delivery in the past) and all he was told by a Jim,was that they had issues with their shipping arrangements but they wouldn't give us an ETA. That email was sent almost 2 weeks ago.

How do people do business like this? If I knew it was gonna take that long I would of ordered an RCS. 

Rant over...

just wondering if we are the only ones that have experienced this issue?


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

How is the fitment on a CCDB?


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

Supposely Obtainium makes the lightest Ti springs(compared to other Ti spring brands) and they also make 25lb increment in weight which is awesome!


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

I have had awesome dealings with Jim, he let me borrow a spring to make sure it was the right one(I was between springs) and tested my steel springs for me(all of them were off by 20 lbs, his was off by 1 lb.)


I called him today to order a bearing kit and mentioned this post, he said there was a miscommunication apparently the distributor thought they were ordering 3.5 stroke springs, he only sells 3.0 stroke springs


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

Captain Snakebite said:


> How is the fitment on a CCDB?


Fits fine, just order the right adapter or bearing kit. The bearing kit lets the spring twist when it compresses, instead of binding like on traditional setups.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

sorry but I dont think thats entirely correct...the distributor ordered what ever Obtanium make to fit a BOS Stoy shocks (distributor also does BOS suspension), 10 springs of various weights were ordered, only 3 turned up!! I dont even think they were the ones ordered.whats that got to do with stroke
so here we are 7 weeks later and the order still hasnt arrived nor are we able to get a ETA from Obtanium
Jim responded to my friends email 2 weeks ago saying that it was a issue with their shipping company and that they were in the process of changing this...but still wont give us an ETA. Apparently my friend wrote back to Jim asking when will they arrive...he didnt receive a response
I recently ordered a BOS fork from my distributor here and got it within 4 weeks so I know its not them making excuses and holding this up
I am sure Jim is really busy but this is just average customer service...
somebody ask him when are the springs due to arrive in Australia??!!


----------



## mullet dew (Jun 4, 2008)

Chuckie said:


> sorry but I dont think thats entirely correct...the distributor ordered what ever Obtanium make to fit a BOS Stoy shocks (distributor also does BOS suspension), 10 springs of various weights were ordered, only 3 turned up!! I dont even think they were the ones ordered.whats that got to do with stroke
> so here we are 7 weeks later and the order still hasnt arrived nor are we able to get a ETA from Obtanium
> Jim responded to my friends email 2 weeks ago saying that it was a issue with their shipping company and that they were in the process of changing this...but still wont give us an ETA. Apparently my friend wrote back to Jim asking when will they arrive...he didnt receive a response
> I recently ordered a BOS fork from my distributor here and got it within 4 weeks so I know its not them making excuses and holding this up
> ...


"distributor ordered what ever"
"I dont even think they were the ones ordered."
Sounds like you don't have the full story and are just mad you don't have a spring.
Obtainium makes springs that fit on the Stoy, but they have a maximum stroke of 3", your Makulu has a stroke of 3.5". You are blaming Obtainium for not delivering a product they don't make.


----------



## Chuckie (Dec 26, 2006)

Cmon man...you serious?? you obviously dont know your Obtanium products very well... Obtanium use their Performance adapters for the BOS Stoy
Its announced on their homepage!!
http://www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com/

Go to the Products page and you can select BOS in the Specify Shock Mount

This is how the distributor ordered the springs I believe and you dont have any other option but to order a 3" stroke spring...

I am sure you guys in the US get great service from them but it seems like this is not the case for OS customers

If you really wanna contribute ...let us know when we will see our springs downunder...cause we still aint got that question answered (I think it will be 8 weeks this week)

dont get me wrong..I honestly believe that it is a great product...but what does it take to get delivery???


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

Captain Snakebite said:


> How is the fitment on a CCDB?


Pics vs words: 4/5 of the way down this thread.


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Ive got a 400x3 for sale or will trade for a 450x3. PM me.


----------



## jacksonbrowne (Aug 10, 2006)

Chuckie,

I wish Jim at Obtainium was quicker and more efficient in dealing with emails too.

Perhaps you could run some queries on the 3.5 stroke springs thru K9 Industries; they're the UK distributor, have given me very fast email responses to tech queries and answered clearly and with detail. Just a thought - that's if you haven't already received the springs...


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Call Jim. It takes him weeks to answer emails. He likes to talk on the phone.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

*Obtainium first ride*

Just installed an Obtainium ti spring with the bearing set-up on my Driver 8.
Huge difference - very plush, alot more "supple" and the rear end just doesn't leave the ground.
Only have one ride so far - I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## Iceman2058 (Mar 1, 2007)

rongarr said:


> Just installed an Obtainium ti spring with the bearing set-up on my Driver 8.
> Huge difference - very plush, alot more "supple" and the rear end just doesn't leave the ground.
> Only have one ride so far - I'll keep you all posted.


Silly question perhaps, but it sounds like you may have actually gone down in spring rate with this new spring....in other words, this may not be a trait inherent to the spring material and/or the famous bearings, but rather just the rate...? Do you have the same sag now as with your old spring, or more?


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

Iceman2058 said:


> Silly question perhaps, but it sounds like you may have actually gone down in spring rate with this new spring....in other words, this may not be a trait inherent to the spring material and/or the famous bearings, but rather just the rate...? Do you have the same sag now as with your old spring, or more?


I felt the same thing when I installed the bearing collars. The suspension felt smoother and more supple and I was getting the same sag and used the same spring. They make a big difference.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

Same spring; 400 # and the sag is exactly the same as the stock spring.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

kntr said:


> I felt the same thing when I installed the bearing collars. The suspension felt smoother and more supple and I was getting the same sag and used the same spring. They make a big difference.


Yeah, it's a sweet set-up isn't it!


----------



## davep (Mar 11, 2005)

Iceman2058 said:


> Silly question perhaps, but it sounds like you may have actually gone down in spring rate with this new spring....in other words, this may not be a trait inherent to the spring material and/or the famous bearings, but rather just the rate...? Do you have the same sag now as with your old spring, or more?


Same here, same spring, added bearings, bike more supple/smooth in the early stroke.
There is nothing about ti as a material that makes any difference in function or feel in a bike applicaiton...per material science, engineering, personal experience, spring mfg, etc. That being said, you will find ti springs generally being MUCH closer to the stated rate. Many steel springs have a much larger variance (10% or so).


----------



## kntr (Jan 25, 2004)

I send my ti springs to PUSH and have them tested when they rebuild my Roco. The Obtainiums have been within 4-5 lbs. My RCS springs have been off as much as 25-30lbs. I will always ride Obtaium springs. Jim is a good guy too.


----------



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

do you have to run the adapters on the CC?


----------



## jacksonbrowne (Aug 10, 2006)

**have to* ??*

Do u *have to* use adapters?...

Supposed to; I mean, Obtainium say you gotta. But I had one of their springs fitted on a CCDB and it does work without, u can move the spring side to side a little with your hand (but this does happen on other shock/spring combos too) - not sure how much that affects things in use.

Spring said to reach its optimum performace with the 'thrust bearing kit' at one end and adapter at the other - for the (hi) cost of the spring, i guess may as well go the full distance and get it working as good as u can.

that's my $0.02


----------



## hardcore11 (Jan 30, 2004)

Good read here: http://painincorporated.com/?p=52


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

jacksonbrowne said:


> I wish Jim at Obtainium was quicker and more efficient in dealing with emails too.


just emailed Jim at 9pm.

he got back to me in 10 minutes.

don't know if that's normal or not, but pretty impressive nonetheless.


----------



## CrustyOne (Oct 29, 2007)

Just wondering, with the adaptor one end and thrust bearing the other end on something like a 3 inch travel 400lb spring, do you save any weight at all over a steel spring?

(I know its not all about weight, please just answer the question)


----------



## Cable0guy (Jun 19, 2007)

No Ti springs in the inventory. Still in business?


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

They've been that way for quite a while.


----------



## zdubyadubya (Oct 5, 2008)

Cable0guy said:


> No Ti springs in the inventory. Still in business?


technically yes. communication wise... no.

go DSP man. just as good of a spring with top notch customer service.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Yeah Jim's a great guy and all but you'll waste a season trying to get a spring and everything set up (correct bearings, etc.). LOVE my setup now but if I had to do it over again I'd just go DSP and avoid the headaches.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

CrustyOne said:


> Just wondering, with the adaptor one end and thrust bearing the other end on something like a 3 inch travel 400lb spring, do you save any weight at all over a steel spring?
> 
> (I know its not all about weight, please just answer the question)


I saved over a half pound on that exact swap.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Does anybody besides Obtainium make the needle thrust bearing collars? I haven't seen any...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Mine arrived correct and quickly and works great. When I first checked their site the spring weight I wanted was out of stock, but was restocked within a couple of weeks and I had no problem with my order.


----------



## taotao (Nov 23, 2009)

I want to get details regarding Ti spring for my ROCK SHOX vivid 5.1, i email them a month ago, no answer, I email them before two days, and i still waiting for answer. )-:


----------



## Martin6 (Jul 11, 2006)

mtg7aa said:


> Does anybody besides Obtainium make the needle thrust bearing collars? I haven't seen any...


I ordered a set from McMaster that I use on my Santa Cruz Nomad with the Ti RCS.


----------



## mtg7aa (Jul 11, 2008)

Martin6 said:


> I ordered a set from McMaster that I use on my Santa Cruz Nomad with the Ti RCS.


Wow, I should have thought about that. The brain must have been in standby...


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

Gman086 said:


> Yeah Jim's a great guy and all but you'll waste a season trying to get a spring and everything set up (correct bearings, etc.). LOVE my setup now but if I had to do it over again I'd just go DSP and avoid the headaches.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Hey G Man,

Curious to know, what issues did you have?

As this is a 2.75" shock, and the coil a 3" with adapters, how well does that go?

Also, I'm looking at using it on an older SX Trail where there's an interrupted seat-post and concerned if the 1.5" spring has issues with the DHX 5 reservoir, it might have issues with the seat tube clearance too.I didn't see where Optinium posted the OD for their springs.

Thanks!


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

Where do I start? The spring never developed even tho it was supposed to be within a couple weeks every two weeks... I eventually found one on Pinkbike. Then I bought the bearing kit. The bearing side is supposed to go on the stopper side but my stopper was too big to fit inside the inner diameter of the bearing housing (Avy mod and custom bumper) thus limiting travel. I was hoping for the older style bearings but they never materialized either. In the end I got out the dremel tool and made them wide enough to fit over the shock body side and put the smaller bushing end on the stopper side. Now everything works but the wider 1.5" spring does rub against the reservoir. In the end I would have been better off just getting the 1 3/8" DSP Ti spring and saved a season of riding but I am happy now so... YMMV.

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------



## jSatch (Aug 2, 2006)

Gman086 said:


> Where do I start? ... YMMV.
> 
> Have FUN!
> 
> G MAN


Thanks G Man!


----------



## taotao (Nov 23, 2009)

somebody have a link to store tht have this Ti springs in stock ?


----------



## christineliao (Dec 27, 2011)

Cable0guy said:


> No Ti springs in the inventory. Still in business?


Why not to find Spring Time, another ti spring manufacturer.
What DSP Dueler shock collocated with :thumbsup:


----------



## craigstr (Sep 19, 2003)

*You have website for them*



christineliao said:


> Why not to find Spring Time, another ti spring manufacturer.
> What DSP Dueler shock collocated with :thumbsup:


I've searched and cant find anything.


----------



## rugbyred (Aug 31, 2006)

Springtime


----------



## christineliao (Dec 27, 2011)

Chuckie said:


> Cmon man...you serious?? you obviously dont know your Obtanium products very well... Obtanium use their Performance adapters for the BOS Stoy
> Its announced on their homepage!!
> www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com
> 
> ...


I cant see anything on this website(www.obtainiumperformanceproducts.com).
Do anybody know what's going on there?


----------



## crseekins (Oct 7, 2008)

taotao said:


> somebody have a link to store tht have this Ti springs in stock ?


We only stock the larger springs that save a significant amount of weight, like the 700 x 2.25, 650 x 2.75.


----------



## rongarr (Jan 27, 2009)

*Bearings spacers*



kntr said:


> Im surprised no one commented on the bearing spacers. Im lovin them.


I agree 100 % I noticed a significant difference (plushness) when I mounted
my obtanium spring with bearings.
It's like the rear end just sticks to the ground.


----------



## Gman086 (Jul 4, 2004)

rongarr said:


> I agree 100 % I noticed a significant difference (plushness) when I mounted
> my obtanium spring with bearings.
> It's like the rear end just sticks to the ground.


THIS.

Jim's system flat out kills a standard steel spring and I just have to laugh at all the naysayers. Too bad his business didn't survive!

Have FUN!

G MAN


----------

